# 20 gallon long stocking



## NQuaday (Jul 21, 2011)

I am planning a 20 gallon long planted aquarium but a little unsure what I would like to stock it with. I was thinking:
A pair of Rams or Apistos
6 Dwarf Cories
6-10 Neons or Cardinals or Microrasboras
The tank will have strong filtration. Would this work? Other suggestions are welcome too. Thanks


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

sounds good, not sure about the corys tho never owned them. ive got a 25gallon tank with 12 neon tetras, a BN pleco, a bolivian ram and soon to be a german blue ram and a breeding pair of apistos. 

im going to be a bit over stocked with the extra pair of apistos, but with good filtration and well defined terratories im sure you'll have no problems with your list. dotn forget tho good filtration does not mean less water changes.


----------

